# LAST STOP!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Dukie and his two sons Pete and Lang from the Mobile Al. are was my guest toady. Dukie is a regular but this was our first trip together in awhile. Things started out great first stop birds diving and shrimp jumping with trout popping the surface but it was short lived. Moving on we found a few trout at several places but nothing steady. Went after the reds, which were hard to find with the tide stopped we put 5 in the box. Dukie was ready to call it a day but there was time for one more spot and if the tide was falling, they should be there I said. Pulled up YES! tide falling and it was on the reds were attacking our corks and screeching the drags. It did not take long to limit out with a bunch of nice slot reds. The last stop made the day. 


CAPT GENE DUGAS 
RATHER BE FISHING ADV. 
985-640-0569 
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

